# New Daemonhunters: Rumor or Fact?



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

I have been perusing the forum lately and I cant help but notice the number of threads concerning the new Inquisition codex(s) and there are a number of users who tell people not to start Daemonhunters..... yet. However, is this all just rumor OR is it known that the new dex will come out before 2011. 
Thanks


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its kind of 50 / 50. The vast majority of the rumour merchants work for, or have ties to GW, so they are mostly in the know of exactly whats going on behind teh scenes. Others are independant retailers who recognise the paterens of releases, and know what they've been told as to what will be availible when for sale.

Bets are we WILL see one before the year is out... If you know the pattern of how GW do releases for new codex's, all of the signs are there...

And NO, DH are not being squatted. GW have said no armies are being removed.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

It's basicaslly been confirmed that the next two codexes are Dark Eldar and Grey Knights (Yes, Codex: Grey Knights - rumour has it there is a minimal =I= presence in the book, but an "Inquisition" supplement with rules for allying with any imperial faction and special =I= scenarios is supposedly in the pipeline).

What hasn't been confirmed is the running order - some usually reliable rumour mongers are convinced it will be DE in November with GK in January 2011, but people in the trade (and, to be fair, anyone watching the marketting strategy - assuming there is one) are equally convinced it will be the other way around.

Personally, I'm hoping for DE first - simply because with the new edition of warhammer coming out I probably won't be able to buy any GKs before January!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Did you know there's a 'News and Rumours' board on these forums? And that the very first sticky in that board is devoted to this very question?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65065


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeap, you can find prety much everything about DH, WH and Inquisition; be it rumors, real info, plain inventions (I don't want to call them lies) and what-not. 

Oh and is a place where you can also express your dissappointment, hatred and what-not with GW! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Lone_Wolf (Jan 8, 2010)

GW have released free! (Yes Gw have done somin without makin vast amounts of money) downloads of the DH and WH on their website so it is possible, i suppose....they really do need a revamp


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

wait something is not right first they release spearhead for free and atm the DH and the WH are downloadeble on the site what has happend did a virus get into the masive computer called GW:shok:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The_Lone_Wolf said:


> GW have released free! (Yes Gw have done somin without makin vast amounts of money) downloads of the DH and WH on their website so it is possible, i suppose....they really do need a revamp


We DH and WH players who actually own the codicies are not happy with this though. Not because they are free but because they are so badly butchered.
Afaik the DH pdf has been edited 3 times so far with no mention at all to why it was done or that it was done to begin with.

If they were going to release new dexes soon anyways why not release the whole thing for free? Why butcher it to the point of unplayability and give different rules for allies, first they were gone, then that was just a mistake and so fourth.

This was the first release related to DH and WH for a VERY long time now, we did not even get any missions in the mission book but they were kind enough to put a picture of some GK fighting daemons in it just to spite us.
Another insult with battle missions was that they blatantly copied a mission found in the WH codex called Defend the Shrine and turned it into a SM mission if Im not mistaken.

What has also made so many DH and WH players so upset is because the PDFs were not even updated with the FAQ rules nor some of the newer weapons profiles.
If I remember correctly the French site has had the WH PDF up for many years, assault cannons in that pdf has heavy 4 rending. The one released on GWs site had Heavy 3. Then there was this whole allies business, if you downloaded the French version you could use allies and the H4,R AC while if you downloaded the english version you could not.

In general the DH/WH community has been getting very frustrated with GWs treatment of our armies in general. Its like they have tried everything they can to piss us of. Turning the armies into blister packs and charging ludicrous amounts for them has probably put off allot of players from even starting the army.

Rant Over

Back on topic.
Like has been said, the consensus seems to be either GK or DE are next, either in October, November, December or Jan.
October : Seems to be yet another Mystery Release this year, this could be anything. Allot of people believe it to be something similar to Space Hulk but maybe for Fantasy since this is suppose to be a fantasy year.

November : First the speculation was for an October release, but now with the Mystery box it has been pushed to November. If its DE or GK is up for debate. The rumours people say DE are next and a few online retailers believe it to be GK. 

December : There has been some speculation that GK would be released in December, the biggest reason seems to be because people think GK will be getting the Storm Raven and it would make sense for GW to try and get it out just in time for Christmas. The Valkyrie was a huge hit and one can assume the Storm Raven will be the same.

January : It has long been said GK will be released in Jan, or maybe DE.

Conclusions :
GW has been releasing a Imperial codex and then a none Imperial codex. So if the last one was Blood Angels this should mean the next one is DE, right?
Unless you count the daemons release in August as a none imperial release but its not a codex, just models.

All in all, no one really knows. Well some claim they know but no matter what we wont know for sure until GW announces it.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

They are all rumours.

People have been going on about the new DE codex for the past 6 years.
It was supposed to be released in 2004, then 2005, then 2006, then 2007, then 2008, then 2009, then everybody was absolutely convinced it was being released around june/july this year.... And now they are saying 2011.

Seriously, people need to stop being so optimistic.
Until GW officially announce a release, give a release date, and have the codex/models on pre-order, then its all just rumors that arent worth a pinch of shit.

Just because they stop selling a codex/models doesn't mean that they are going to redo them. It just means that they aren't selling and its not worth making more.

The PDF of the Inqusition codices is proof that they wont get a new printed codex. GW wouldnt go to the effort of making the PDF if they were going to re-release the codex anyway. They just did it because its not worth printing them.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> They are all rumours.
> 
> People have been going on about the new DE codex for the past 6 years.
> It was supposed to be released in 2004, then 2005, then 2006, then 2007, then 2008, then 2009, then everybody was absolutely convinced it was being released around june/july this year.... And now they are saying 2011.
> ...



Ild have to disagree to some of that, the GK are a well established force which many people like to play. I have no doubt that GK do not sell well but i expect GW know why this is.
GK models only come in metal.. and with GW metal models going up this makes collecting them very expensive. The codex is so out of date that the GK find it very hard to be competitive on the table, as word of mouth is the best advertising its not good when nobody whats to play them as it puts people off.
So instead of them scrapping the GK which has a good part to play in the 40k universe they should revamp them to make them priced on par with the other armys and update the rules.

Off the top of my head i cant think of 1 single army that GW have ever scrapped in 40k, so something will come along eventually

and if not.... then ill hold on to my collection because there be worth quite a bit in a few years lol


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

nocturnalK said:


> So instead of them scrapping the GK which has a good part to play in the 40k universe they should revamp them to make them priced on par with the other armys and update the rules.


That should read...

So instead of them scrapping the GK which has a good part to play in the 40k universe they will probably keep them available so they still generate an income, but not worry about the costly procedure of updating them.



Dont get me wrong though, i would love to see a 5th ed codex and plastic models for the Inq, but its not going to happen until an official release is announced.
Im just tired of people being so optimistic and believing fictional rumours that have been going around for donkeys years in the hope that they are actually true.
Seriously guys, its GW we are talking about here, you expect them to listen to the players?...


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

Now that i can agree to, there is no point in getting hopes up until they announce it, though im confident it will eventually even if it ends up in a SM codex for the 6th edition.

But while im waiting ill build up my SM force


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

nocturnalK said:


> Off the top of my head i cant think of 1 single army that GW have ever scrapped in 40k, so something will come along eventually


You're new, right?

Anyway, they're called the Squats, you may have heard of them. It's been 20 years and people are _still_ not ready to forgive Games Workshop for scrapping that army.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Azezel said:


> You're new, right?
> 
> Anyway, they're called the Squats, you may have heard of them. It's been 20 years and people are _still_ not ready to forgive Games Workshop for scrapping that army.


And they were an extremely significant part of the Imperiums fluff.
Much more significant than Daemon Hunters are, and ever will be.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Rubbish. Daemonhunters get regular mentions in the rulebook and codicies, their own novels, and quite a few players at my local store. This despite everything Games Workshop does.

Personally, I'm hoping for a plastic Inquisitor kit with a daemonhammer option.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

hungryugolino said:


> Rubbish. Daemonhunters get regular mentions in the rulebook and codicies, their own novels, and quite a few players at my local store. This despite everything Games Workshop does.


Squats (when they were legal) were a far bigger part *in the 40k universe* than what Daemonhunters are currently.
There is a page from an old White Dwarf that someone posted a couple of months ago, describing their significance.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry Cheese but the fluff 20 years ago has no bearing on the fluff of today, The Squats only really had a significant presence in epic scale, they were a joke in 40k, 40k back then was just a melting pot of various Scifi ideas and nothing was set in concrete,even the names of vehicles changed from one issue of white dwarf to the next,the squat army was simply unlucky and was rightly erased along with other stuff, No one ever mentions or cares about the other missing 40k elements like robots or massive changes to 40k fluff like Genestealer worshipping knorne. The 40k we play and love now developed from the fluff post the removal of the squats, the fluff and models and rules of the rouge trader era was great and formed a basis of the wargames we play now but 40k from that time was far more "roleplay" than wargame and had loads of disposable elements that were chucked into copies of white dwarf to test the water.
One example i was reading this morning that never gets mentioned is imperial guard commissar training squads, loads of fluff, army list and points costs and models.
Imperial robots, models,rules,programmable and points costs,again completely removed.
Eldar Ghost warriors (close combat wraithguard essentially) models, rules points costs,gone.
Dont get me started on the changes made from the trader age orks to the current set.

I personally think that peoples devotion to squats (and the fluff) holds back GW, in some ways because of the outrage about there removal, its has made other elements of the 40k realm stale and prevented GW moving 40k forward. I would be happy for GW to drop the necrons tomorrow if it meant we would see another army developed like the mechanicum or some other xeno army.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> That should read...
> 
> So instead of them scrapping the GK which has a good part to play in the 40k universe they will probably keep them available so they still generate an income, but not worry about the costly procedure of updating them.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the rumor thing, mostly all rumors posted here are just plain wishful thinking and zero truth. I mean, we get a lot of "Take this with a pinch of salt, but a <insert here your favorite informer> told me that....". Let's face it, we also start a discussion based on those rumors that almost always are not true. And so we end up disappointed and bitter with GW.

I am not trying to justify GW's policy towards us , the players but if we start discussing over rumors, we'll end up leaving this hobby eventually, or worse yet, end up hating GW and losing all hope in humanity.... just like KoC or MadCow here. :biggrin:

The fact is an overhaul on GK and WH is long overdue, and GW doesn't say a thing (to add insult to the injury). But until they do we'll have to do with what is out there and hope for the best. Remember that we, the customers, will always have the last word on the matter. No new GKs, WHs, DE, Necrons and GW will have to start looking for other lines of business. It's that simple.


----------



## ZARDRA (Nov 12, 2008)

ok first of all 90% of the rumers are complete guess work by some people, from what i've heard there are no plans to release any thing for the grey knights in the near future so i would not get my hopes up, at the moment all of GW's energy is going into the new warhammer rule book release and will do for the next few month's, BUT!!!!!.... There is a release coming up before x-mas but i don't no what it will be!


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, i remember seing a few pics of them when iwas a kid lol, but they played no part when i strated playing 40k.

but 20 years ago was a long time, chirst i would of likly been 6 when people where still playing them.
haha, ive spent so many years out of 40k that ive likly forgotten more then i now know. 

but the overall ponit is, i dont trust these rummors and im not getting my hopes up for an update which is why im concentrating on other forces.. the only certain armys in 40k to recive constant updates in my mind are SM, CSM, orks and eldar as they make the backbone of the game.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

DE would be awesome, but as has been said these rumours have been floating for years. As for GK, I dont see that happening, as they have just released a PDF, which would say they are not likely to release a full codex for some time. There are still a couple of imperial codexs that they could do (Im not saying should here), and I dont think GK are amonst them.

As for xenos codexes there are a couple that could be candiates (Necrons and DE), and I personally would want DE as their dex is just so old.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well seems that according to out insider rumour merchants, Codex GK is currently being put together, art fluff etc, and being playtested and has a set is stone release date of January. 

Soo... DE should be next before that.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Well seems that according to out insider rumour merchants, Codex GK is currently being put together, art fluff etc, and being playtested and has a set is stone release date of January.
> 
> Soo... DE should be next before that.


"Set in stone" in GW terms meaning ...

GK will be the Q1 40K release in 2011. That gives us a window anywhere between January and March, given potential hickups, and the not too remote possibility that they might need to bump a WFB army forward in the schedule if external playtesting of Fantasy 8th proves that it is indeed f***ed in the new edition.

Who knows, in 9 months I might actually be able to afford the models (I swear it would be cheaper to cast them in military grade depleted uranium...)


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

rodmillard said:


> "Set in stone" in GW terms meaning ...
> 
> GK will be the Q1 40K release in 2011. That gives us a window anywhere between January and March, given potential hickups, and the not too remote possibility that they might need to bump a WFB army forward in the schedule if external playtesting of Fantasy 8th proves that it is indeed f***ed in the new edition.
> 
> Who knows, in 9 months I might actually be able to afford the models (I swear it would be cheaper to cast them in military grade depleted uranium...)


We'll have to live with that, so I'm starting saving money for next year.... as if!:grin:


----------

